
We Need A Battery Miracle - Professor Donald Sadoway Liquid Metal Battery - twakefield
http://www.thegatesnotes.com/Topics/Energy/We-Need-A-Battery-Miracle?WT.mc_id=11_17_Sadoway_TW&WT.tsrc=Twitter
======
samstave
I thought Graphene batteries were going to be the revolution:

<http://grapheneenergy.net/>

This was the response from Dileep the CEO/Founder of GrapheneEnergy when I
emailed with him, May 2011:

"Currently we are projecting lead-acid type energy densities with 1-2M cycles
and 1-2sec charge/discharge performance for graphene base supercapacitors.
Also, batteries with graphene anodes can be charged 4x faster and have 3-4x
higher cycle life. We are in middle of a key commercialization milestone. As
soon as we conclude it, there will be press releases."

